# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  HABRIA QUE PASAR A RETIRO ALGUNAS RUTINAS

## ERNEKOF

ANTE NADA PIDO PERDON A QUIENES LAS REALIZAN Y NO QUIERO OFENDER A NADIE. PIDO DISCULPAS SI ALGUIEN SE MOLESTA CON ESTO Y ESTOY DISPUESTO A REMOVER ESTE TEMA SI ME LO PIDEN. Creo que hay rutinas clasicas que lamentablemente deberian dejar de hacerse durante un largo periodo de tiempo y asi re-descubrirlas despues del mismo. Si  te sentas disimuladamente con el publico durante un show de magia clasico la gente conoce el 70 % de las rutinas y si no conoce el mecanismo del dispositivo se acerca bastante. Escuche cosas como  "... mira, ahora del baston aparece un pañuelo. Viste? -ya sabia"     "mira ahora tapa la olla y aparece un conejo. (¿sabes como lo hace? resulta que tiene .......)"  Mira ahora seguro que va a tirar las cartas adentro de la galera y siempre le parecen mas, es que las tiene en ....."   "mira apaga el cigarrillo dentro de la mano porque tiene un... ahora mira, ¿ves lo que te decia? 


La verdad que me parece que si estas rutinas se siguen haciendo son perjudiciales para todo el show. Antes, en algun momento fueron increibles pero me parece que ahora perjudican mas de lo que ayudan y no todos los que las usan son concientes de eso. 

Hay excepciones como por ejemplo la bola zombie que el 95% del publico queda embobado.

Espero no haber ofendido a nadie con mi opinion.

----------


## manlex

Hay un dicho en televisión (Aplicable a otros campos, empresa...) que dice que si algo funciona, no lo toques!!

Puede ser que la gente a la que le gusta la magia y vaya a ver espectáculos, sienta que ya ha visto esos efectos una y mil veces, lo que habría que hacer sería innovar e inventar nuevas rutinas, pero para eso, creo, que habría que dedicarse a la magia casi en exclusiva, porque los que somos aficionados, y jóvenes, vamos aprendiendo poco a poco, y lógicamente aprendemos de lo que ya existe. Puede ser que por el camino se nos ocurran cosas nuevas, puede ser!!

----------


## Diegp

Hola!!

Estoy de acuerdo con manlex, ya que yo por lo menos soy todavia estudiante y a la magia unicamente me dedico como hobbye, ya que no dispongo de todo el tiempo que quisiera dedicarme a ella por culpa de los examenes y las clases, asique mucho menos creo que podria ponerme a crear nuevas rutinas completas, porque quieras que no, todos las creamos un poco dandolas nuestro toque personal, o eso creo yo.....

Saludos

----------


## Ella

ya que los juegos de los que habla ernekof no son de magia de cerca, lo muevo a discucion general sobre ilusionismo...

----------


## si66

Si bien algo de razon hay, en algunas cosas, los efectos clásicos por algo son clásico, porque perduran.
Es una opinión personale pero creo que puede servir.
Pero hay un gran problema y es que gran cantidad de estos efectos que no estan bien ejecutados y por eso pasa lo que pasa, yo creo que un efecto bien hecho asombra a cualquiera. Otro tema sería tratar de darle un detalle personal a cada uno de los efectos.
Como dice un mago Argentino, y es algo que me quedó porque me parece muy bueno.
"cuando alguien va a er un clásico (sea aros chinos, bastones etc) no va a ver la culminación del efecto, sino el punto de vista del artista (mago en este caso)"
Esto se puede aplicar al cince por ejemplo, cuando vas al cine a ver EL Sr de los anillos, muchos fanaticos ya conocen de que trata la historia, por eso van a ver la manera en que Peter Jackson la describe. Lo mismo para Romeo y Julieta, Hamlet, etc.
Lo mismo para La bola zombbie, aros chinos, un fuera de este mundo, etc etc.
Hernan Maccagno un gran mago Argentino hace esas cosas, busca efectos que son viejos o que nadie le da importancia y los revive dandoles un toque personal y que gran detalle el que les da. Ahi esta la magia, en poder apreciar eso.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pero, se rompe todo el factor sorpresa.

Y esto viene a romper una regla fundamental de la magia.. No repetir jamás los trucos.

Si66, me gusta tu punto de vista (el del mago argentino), y es muy convincente.

¿Qué pasa si el espectador es un cazatrucos? Que irá a mirar dónde está la trampa ...

Yo no digo retirar toda la magia clásica, pero quizá algún juego sí.

----------


## ERNEKOF

Lo que yo veo es que al ejecutar esas rutinas que TODOS ya conocen se hace mas dificil envolver al espectador en el ambiente magico de lo imposible. Solo eso. Me parece que el espectador tampoco lo disfruta demasiado, solo mira distante y no nos permite hacerle crrer en la MAGIA. (Aunque este perfectamente ejecutada la rutina en cuestion)

----------


## magomago

> Hay un dicho en televisión (Aplicable a otros campos, empresa...) que dice que si algo funciona, no lo toques!!


Y yo te voy a decir otro dicho......Renovarse o morir.
Con esto no digo que no hagamos clásicos,soy de la opinion de que hay que estudiar los clasicos , de los clasicos se aprende mucho,pero que mucho,mucho.
Pero tambien es triste ver a dos magos distinto hacer practicamente el mismo repertorio :Aros Chinos,Bolsa y el huevo,Pañuelitos con FP y mas,variando un poquito solamente la presentación pero con exactamente las mismas tecnicas.
Con lo cual..... Clasicos si,pero con moderación (Como el alcohol) 8)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

O lo que es peor, y que he leído varias veces que sucede.

Que los magos se tengan que reunir antes de la función, (en galas), y explicar que juegos harán cada uno para no repetirse.

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mí los aros chinos no me gustan, sobre todo porque está muy clara la "trampa". Pero cuando vino Jorge Blass e hizo su rutina de aros chinos me encantó, era buena, acorde con la música, daba a examinar 2 aros (¿o eran 3?) y lo hizo de una forma que quedó muy bien. 

Yo creo que estos efectos hay que hacerlos pero no de la misma forma, o sea... A ver cómo me explico. Hacer un "clásico" pero a tu modo.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> A mí los aros chinos no me gustan, sobre todo porque está muy clara la "trampa". Pero cuando vino Jorge Blass e hizo su rutina de aros chinos me encantó, era buena, acorde con la música, daba a examinar 2 aros (¿o eran 3?) y lo hizo de una forma que quedó muy bien. 
> 
> Yo creo que estos efectos hay que hacerlos pero no de la misma forma, o sea... A ver cómo me explico. Hacer un "clásico" pero a tu modo.


Mi opinión es que las cosas, en este caso la magia, hay que hacerla bien y en caso contrario lo mejor es no hacerla.

Extremo dice que no le gustan los aros chinos porque la trampa está muy clara. Yo digo, para la mente del espectador ¿Dónde está la trampa? ¿De verdad crees que está tan clara?. Entonces es que no  realizas bien el juego y la prueba de ello es que comentas que cuando viste la actuación de Jorge Blas te encantó.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> Pero, se rompe todo el factor sorpresa.
> 
> Y esto viene a romper una regla fundamental de la magia.. No repetir jamás los trucos.
> 
> Si66, me gusta tu punto de vista (el del mago argentino), y es muy convincente.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa si el espectador es un cazatrucos? Que irá a mirar dónde está la trampa ...
> 
> Yo no digo retirar toda la magia clásica, pero quizá algún juego sí.


Dice 3_de_diamantes: "No repetir jamás los trucos" esa frase se refiere que no se deben de repetir los juegos en una misma actuación, pero no que ese mismo juego no lo puedan hacer distintos magos. Es como las canciones, que pueden tener distintas versiones del mismo tema, cantada por distintos intérpretes y gustarnos todas.
Y eso es lo que diferencia la ejecución de un mismo efecto por distintos magos, o ilusionistas que me gusta más esta definición, que cada uno lo impregna de su personalidad sin imitar a nadie y todos pueden gustar.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## ExTrEm0

El Tulipan negro, con todos mis respetos hacia los aros chinos, la trampa está muy clara. No hay otra forma de unir dos aros  :Wink1:

----------


## ERNEKOF

si la rutina esta bien ejecutada que haya algunos aros unidos es un buen despiste. Me parece muy buena pero un poco aburrida. Siempre trato de ponerme en  la cabeza del espectador y tratar de imaginar que esta pensando, por ejemplo: *"mira, magicamente las argollas se encadenaron. que bueno!"* pero hay algunas rutinas que son tan sorprendentes que la gente queda pasmada y ni siquiera puede pensar. Estas ultimas son las que me gustan (por ejemplo los aces de McDonald)

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> si la rutina esta bien ejecutada que haya algunos aros unidos es un buen despiste. Me parece muy buena pero un poco aburrida. Siempre trato de ponerme en  la cabeza del espectador y tratar de imaginar que esta pensando, por ejemplo: *"mira, magicamente las argollas se encadenaron. que bueno!"* pero hay algunas rutinas que son tan sorprendentes que la gente queda pasmada y ni siquiera puede pensar. Estas ultimas son las que me gustan (por ejemplo los aces de McDonald)


Si verdaderamente quieres quedarte sorprendido echa un vistazo, si puedes, a ese mismo efecto de los ases, pero realizado por Michael Ammar. Utiliza los "mismos" ases, pero Michael enseña las tres cartas cualesquiera que pone encima de cada as, y en el que tú mencionas no se enseñan. Jorge Blas También hace este efecto. Y yo también, claro.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## ERNEKOF

voy a seguir tu consejo!!  Gracias !!!    :D

----------


## mariscal13

Creo que no es malo hacer rutinas que contengan clasicos, lo malo es hacerlos tal y como se hacían antes, estamos hinchados de leer en los libros que un juego varía mucho de otro dependiendo de la presentación, así que considero que si un juego es bien presentado nunca nos cansaremos de el, es mas quiza parezca otro juego y el impacto que pueda causar en el publico sea muy grande.
Por ultimo, sobre lo de los aros chinos, no tenemos que pensar que el espectador ve muy obvio como es el truco, porque el lo ve desde un punto de vista muy distinto, quien sabe, quiza piense que simplemente es magia.

----------


## Sembei

Yo también pienso que hay juegos clásicos que cansan al público. Especialmente si se hacen como se han hecho siempre. 

La gente de mi entorno,  profanos con quien hablo del tema, me comentan eso: "ah, bueno, magia,  la mujer partida en dos, los aros chinos, la carta que se pierde en la baraja y el mago la encuentra, sí ya sabemos como es eso... ". 
Todos tienen en la cabeza un tipo de presentación muy concreto de esos juegos. Y aunque estén bien ejecutados y se asombren en momentos determinados, en general no es un espectáculo al que estén predispuestos a prestar mucha atención.

Ya se ha dicho que hay que aprender de los clásicos. Pero con los tiempos que corren, o se presentan innovando, o mejor no presentarlos. Innovación, simplemente.

Sobre los aros chinos, no creo que sea tan fácil como cree Extremo saber exactamente el truco. Sí, sólo hay una forma de unirlos, pero no se ve por ningún lado!
Y aunque no me gustó nunca demasiado el juego de los aros clásico, la rutina de Jorge Blass con los aros chinos que flotaban me gustó mucho. Hablabais de esa,¿o no? Me encantó.

Parece que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo en que lo que el público quiere ver es algo que no haya visto antes (o que no crea que ya lo ha visto)

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Por si te sirve de algo.
En mi zona de trabajo, todos o casi todos los magos utilizan el libro de colorear.
Cuando yo saco los mios (saco 3 y a tres voluntarios) se quedan sin saber qué es lo que va a pasar.
¿Por qué?
Porque varié la presentación de tal modo que la rutina "parecía" otra.

----------


## Gandalf

De este tema creo que ya se ha hablado... lo creo por que me parece que el tema lo planteé yo.

 :Lol:  

De todas formas volveré a decir mi opinión.

Aunque la presentación puede cambiar por completo un efecto ya clásico el juego no deja de ser el mismo. La mujer zig zag es la mujer zig zag. Un método y una presentación distintos haran un juego nuevo. Pero la mujer que entra en una caja y la cortan y luego la recomponen, se pongan como se pongan, ya se ha visto. 

O se presenta algo más (tres tipos en la misma caja metidos, la caja es transparente, la caja está rodeada de público, la ayudante no se mete en ninguna caja pero si se la corta en tres...)o en mi opinión lo mejor es que no se haga, pues la magia guarda una gran fuerza en el hecho de que la gente no sabe que va a ocurrir. Para este ejemplo, yo veo a un mago meter a la ayudante en una caja y le veo cojer las planchas o las espadas y es que me parece que ya lo vi con 6 o 7 añitos... Y ya me da igual si las espadas con verdes y no plateadas o si la caja es más estecha. Es la mujer zig zag que ya hacía el mago chimpun y automáticamente dejo de ver el número para comentar el partido con el de al lado.
 :roll:
Yo si soy partidario de buscar nuevos efectos y de abandonar durante un tiempo ciertos juegos de nuestras presentaciones. No así dejar de aprenderlos y de practicarlos. Son los clásicos por algo. Por que son la leche de buenos y por que de ellos se aprende más que de cualquier otro. Pero al igual de lo que pasa con los juegos que salen por la tele y pasan a ser muy conocidos yo recomiendo quitarlos del repertorio por un tiempo más o menos largo y esperar a que las mentes de los espectadores se "reseteen".

La magia ha pasado por épocas peores que esta, y en gran medida fue por que todos hacían las mimas cosas. Mejor no repetir.

----------


## ERNEKOF

Coincido con el post de gandalf. Es mas, creo que la mayoria de nosotros pertenecemos a la "NUEVA ESCUELA" de magia y por lo tanto la gente espera NUEVAS cosas de nosotros. 

Para el publico somos "LOS MAGOS DE LA NUEVA ESCUELA" y creo que en cuanto sacamos los aros chinos o un FP+pañuelo+cigarrillo pinchamos esa fragil burbuja de magia que tanto nos costo crear. 

Para llegar a ser un buen mago es impresindible aprender todo lo clasico pero no vamos a llenar un cheque con acuarela y tempera aunque eso es lo que hayamos hecho en la escuela primaria y tampoco vamos a seguir usando una Pc XT 8086 porque es lo clasico. (y en una entrevista de trabajo no hace falta que expliquemos que sabemos enchufar y encender una pc y usar Lotus-123 porque el tipo nos va a mirar diciendo ....querido, el tiempo paso) 

Creo que en la magia hay un monton de cosas nuevas que no tienen lugar para existir porque el mismo esta ocupado por cosas clasicas.

A titulo de ejemplo: nuestras bibiotecas tienen una capacidad maxima, por ejemplo de 200 libros pero tenemos 195 libros de magia clasica y el 80% es de las mismas rutinas.

Ay cosas muy buenas por venir pero hace falta lugar.


Cuantas rutinas de magia existen?

y cuantas haces en un show? 

y cuantas de esas son de magia clasica y cuantas de magia moderna dejas afuera?

QUE RESULTADOS TENES?

----------


## Gandalf

Yo iría a un paso más. No hace ni falta cambiar los libros antiguos por nuevos. Lo que hace falta es leerlos.

Releyendo las charlas entre Ascanio y Tamariz he vuelto a ver la recomendación que hacían de intentar encontrarles más magia a todos esos juegos que hemos leido y que hemos pasado por alto por parecernos malos. Hay miles de juegos que dejamos como de lado por que no les vimos la magia, y sin embargo tienen la misma que los que siempre hacemos. A muchos solo les falta probarlos.

Animo a hacerlo. Repasar libros y practicar aquellos juegos que obviamos sin haberlos probado. Vereis que de sorpresas.

Y por supuesto, que nadie se desembarace ni del FP ni de los pañuelos ni del topit. Es solo no hacer por unos años el cigarro que desaparece en el puño...

----------


## magolek

Con respecto a los voy a decir algo. Conozco gente que conoce perfectamente el secreto de los aros, pues bien, ha visto una rutina completa de los mismos y su frase ha sido: "se cual es el secreto y aún no me explico como hace eso". Y lo repite una, dos, tres, cuatro... veces. 

Eso quiere decir que los aros bien ejecutados, son los aros, y por eso han perdurado años. 
Con respecto a si deberíamos liquidar algunas cosas, estoy deacuerdo en lo que respecta a juegos automáticos que igual se repiten mucho, y muchos profanos concocen el secreto. Ahora bien, las manipulaciones, sea de lo que sea, noooo. 
Aunque el espectador sepa "relativamente" donde está el secreto "¿que importa eso? invita al espectador que suba al escenario y lo haga. 
Una manipulación es eso, y el espectador sabe que lo que se está haciendo es manipulando y si es listo, conoce la dificultad que implica. 
Y eso si es arte.

SAludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Voy a meter baza...

A ver cómo estructuro esto. 

Primero debemos tener en cuenta la diferencia entre distintos tipos de magia. Por ejemplo, con cartas puedes hacer el mismo juego con mil presentaciones radicalmente distintas. Y puedes hacerlo de tal manera que el espectador no sepa que es el 'clásico juego de la carta que pierdes en el mazo y la encuentras'. Sólo al final caerá en ello, pero entre medias se lo habrá pasado estupendamente y habrá estado desconcertado.

Sin embargo con ilusiones más 'grandes' como la mujer cortada es muy dificil que sorprendas enormemente al público con lo que va a pasar.. salvo que, efectivamente, la cortes allí mismo (para los osados, diré que si es a la suegra existen eximentes...).

Aún así, me inclino por opinar que una ilusión de la mujer cortada puede tener una presentación un tanto novedosa o divertida u original que haga que, aún sabiendo el efecto (incluso el secreto) sea atractiva para espectadores profanos y avanzados.

¿Cuántos de los 'veteranos' no se han reido todas y cada una de las veces que veían a Gila (O Tip y Coll o Eugenio O...) repitiendo sus chistes habituales? A veces uno ESPERA que el mago haga ese número.

Creo que los juegos clásicos pueden mantenerse en los repertorios, aportándoles nuevas dosis de frescura de tanto en tanto que los hagan 'en cierto modo' novedosos para el público.

Con las cartas es más fácil... con otras modalidades también debería serlo. Hay que trabajarlo.

----------


## dako

Yo creo que los clásicos deberían seguir haciendose siempre y cuando esten bien hechos, como dijo si66, porque cada uno le pone si personalidad y su speech a un clásico, sea cual sea.

----------


## Gandalf

De acuerdo con las últimas ideas pero no del todo.

La magia tiene un componente irrempazable, la sorpresa. Una vez perdida es complicadísimo, si no imposible, conseguir un verdadero efecto mágico. La máxima "no reveles lo que ocurrirá antes de que ocurra" no siempre es extrictamente necesaria de cumplir, pero cuando no se hace se debe saber muy bien por que y tener una clara razón para ello. 

Así que en esa idea me baso para afirmar que los juegos que ya no suponen sorpresa al espectador hay que evitarlos. Han pasado a suponer un rompecabezas, no saben como se hacen, pero ya no son magia, lo han visto 1000 veces y saben lo que pasará, cuando y como. Que lo rodees de chistes o de sensibilidad lo hace distinto, pero es el mismo perro con distinta correa. Mucho hay que trabajar para cambiar eso y nadie lo hace.

¿Alguien duda de que la mujer no terminará muerta, que volverá a aparecer enterita? ¿o que se convertirá en una bella pantera, tigre o escualo disecado? ¿Alguien duda que los aros se traspasarán a voluntad del mago? ¿Y que el pañuelo desaparecerá en las manos del mago para aparecer en el &%&%·$%& de la simpática señorita?

Gila siempre hacía reir, pero la segunda vez que escuchas el mismo chiste menos, la tercera menos aun... la cuarta YA TE LO SABES, la quinta CAMBIAS DE CANAL...

Eso me pasa a mi hasta con la magia.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No, Gandalf, no...¡SANGREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!   :Lol:  

Vamos a ver, tienes cierta razón, pero quiero matizar un poco. Evidentemente si en un espectáculo TODAS tus rutinas o juegos son los conocidos.. entonces no hay nada de sorpresa. 

Sin embargo, si en una show con muchos juegos novedosos o sorprendentes metes algún clásico convenientemente trabajado, el público no sólo no lo recahzará (aún conociéndolo) sino que apreciará su presencia (es una opinión muy personal.

Eso sí, mantengo que ese juego 'archiconocido' debe llevar algún matiz personal que lo haga diferente y apreciable. Dices (como decía yo) que 'Mucho hay que trabajar... y eso nadie lo hace'. Entonces no hay que jubilar los juegos, sino a esos magos que se limitan a imitar sin reinventar.

Y siento no estar de acuerdo con lo de Gila. Pero es que yo era un incondicional..   :Oops:

----------


## zarkov

-¿Es el enemigo?
-Que se ponga.

****************************

-Hola cariño, guapa, preciosa, pichurrina.
-Dile a la señora que se ponga.

****************************

Para mí una función básica de los clásicos: el aprendizaje. Los aprendices nos formamos con los clásico, o eso creo yo al menos.

----------


## ingodwetrust

¿Y cuántos dice que van a venir?...
Halaaaa... que no vamos a tener balas para todos....

¿Y a qué hora dice que vienen?....
¡Hay que ver que mala idea, cuando estamos todos dormidos!.

Hay gente que dice que cuando una persona hace algo y otra repite lo mismo estamos ante un caso de plagio, pero que si lo repiten varias personas "ya es investigación". Yo más bien soy de la opinión de que si algo se repite hasta la saciedad sigue siendo un plagio como la copa de un pino, pero es igualmente respetable que la innovación. El problema es que son pocos los que consiguen innovar, pero no por ello debe de meterse en un saco con piedras y tirar al mar a aquellos que nos dedicamos a hacer un poquito nuestro lo que ya existe. Y lo mismo con las rutinas clásicas, que precisamente tienen la categoría de clásicas por ese carácter atemporal adquirido por su belleza intrínseca. ¿Que si me aburriría ver a alguien haciendo lo del salero de Kaps?. Pues depende. Probablemente me aburriría si gesticulase igual que Kaps, se moviese igual que Kaps y la música de fondo fuese la misma. Y esto pasaría porque en el escenario no vería al mago "fulano", sino que vería a un tío intentando imitar a un genio y que sólo hace que me acuerde de cómo lo hacía ese genio.

Y hablando de Gila yo creo que él estaba dentro de los grandes que innovaron la forma de hacer humor. El tema del teléfono lo hizo él por vez primera (creo, y si no que me corrijan), y su espectáculo puede ser visto un montón de veces que a la mayoría le sigue gustando (Yo me sigo partiendo cuando ponen un corte en televisión de Gila con el teléfono). Otros ejemplos son Eugenio o Chiquito de la Calzada. De acuerdo, a mí también me pone nervioso este último, pero fue el primero en hacer lo que hizo y en tener a más de media España diciendo el "fistro pecadorl"... (que tiene bemoles la cosa).

Total, que comparto la opinión de O'malley sobre el plagio puro y duro (lo más sano sería aportar algo personal a cada clásico) y la de Zarkov sobre la necesidad de aprendizaje de los clásicos para los que somos aprendices, como también es mi caso.

Pero vamos, que "pa gustos los colores".

----------


## ignoto

Criss Angel hace la metamorfosis sustituyendo la tela por una cortina de humo.
El baul también tiene un aspecto un poco diferente.
Si hubiese sustituido la forma de "atarse" por unos flejes metálicos o algo así de diferente a los profanos les hubiera parecido un juego distinto... o casi.

La magia debe evolucionar pero no se pueden crear juegos todos los días.

¿Cuantos mentalistas siguen sorprendiendo a su público con juegos "nuevos" salidos de los Aquelarre o de los libros de annemann?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y al que no le guste ¡Que se vaya del pueblo!

----------


## Gandalf

> La magia debe evolucionar pero no se pueden crear juegos todos los días.
> 
> ¿Cuantos mentalistas siguen sorprendiendo a su público con juegos "nuevos" salidos de los Aquelarre o de los libros de annemann?


En efecto, mi recomendación es buscar cosas "nuevas" entendiendo por nuevas que no sean las de siempre, no que necesariamente tengan que ser novedad. Los libros antiguos están llenos de ideas. Tu nombras Annemann. Es increible ver la cantidad de juegos que el tio hacía. Pues animo a coger sus juegos y presentarlos, dejando de lado los de siempre.

No estoy reclamando novedades, si no aprender juegos no tan hechos.

----------


## Mago Aranda

no puedo estar de acuerdo con muchos de vuestros comentarios :( 

 .

     los juegos de magia clasicos ,,no hay porque dejarlos de hacer   nunca..os pongo un ejemplo el juego de los cubiletes .lleva mas de 3000 años haciendose.y es un juego que viene en magia borras el secreto.. por favor ,pensar un poco con la cabeza..y no digais que hay que dejar de hacer tales y cuales juegos porque la gente sabe o no sabe lo que va a pasar. si un mago realiza un juego bien ejecutado sera un fantastico juego ,aunque el espectador ya lo haya visto hacer a otro mago..pero da la casualidad de que un mismo juego hecho por dos magos diferentes .son totalmente diferentes en su ejecucion por lo tanto hay sorpresa ya que la ejecucion cambia totalmente ..se dice que la bola zombie sorprende .pues tengo que decir que los cubiletes tambien.y los aros tambien .y la desaparicion del pañuelo tambien , y la aparicion de la sal de kaps tambien y asi puedo seguir hasta que me quede sin espacio.la magia evoluciona y salen juegos nuevos.pero porque hay que dejar de hacer los clasicos. extremo dice que los aros chinos la trampa esta clara ..pues solo esta clara para el que lo sabe.porque el espectador no tiene ni p...idea. ni de como se puede conseguir tal proeza..
creo que a veces nosotros mismos nos echamos tierra encima . un juego el que sea bien ejecutado es una obra maestra que siempre encantara al publico..
              hace poco actue en un centro comercial de castellon que han inaugurado hace mes y medio..y contrataron a dos payasos y a un mago
que era yo...pues nos presentamos y tal .y un payaso me dijo que hacia magia.y le pregunte que  cuales eran los juegos que solia realizar 
me dijo hago la desaparicion del pañuelo. el pañuelo baston ..los aros chinos con 3 aros.etc...vale ...luego me voy a verlo .y cuando lo vi actuar .no me gusto nada la realizacion de lo que hacia.pero yo no le dije nada al respecto ..mas tarde
 les dije a los payasos que me tocaba  actuar ya ,,,,y que si querian vinieran para ver la actuacion .y me acompañaron.
precisamente ese dia me lleve  mi rutina de 6 aros chinos ..
pues cuando vio la rutina de aros y vio lo que hacia con los aros no se lo podia ni creer y eso que el conoce el funcionamiento del secreto..os puedo asegurar que fue tal el asombro  :shock: que estuvo toda la tarde felicitandome . esto lo cuento por lo que se comenta de que si los aros y todo lo demas ...........yo creo que la frase adecuada seria ..habria que pasar a retiro algunos magos

----------


## Gandalf

> no puedo estar de acuerdo con muchos de vuestros comentarios :(


En efecto... no estamos de acuerdo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Entonces no hay que jubilar los juegos, sino a esos magos que se limitan a imitar sin reinventar.





> yo creo que la frase adecuada seria ..habria que pasar a retiro algunos magos



Tiembla Gandalf, somos dos.   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

> Tiembla Gandalf, somos dos.


La mayoría también se equivoca. Yo nunca.

 :P

----------


## quiquem

a ver...voy a comenzar como dice mi compatriota...sin animos de ofender a nadie...pero les pregunto...cuanta experiencia tienen muchos de los que estan opinando como para decir alegremente pasemos a retiro algunos juegos o rutinas....por favor amigos....bajen del monte en donde estan subidos...sin ofender a nadie me parece que algunos de los que escribe no tiene (no tenemos me incluyo por supuesto) la altura intelectual ni profesional como para decir algo de semejante tamaño en un arte que lleva siglos de desarrollo y miles de practicantes en el planeta...me pregunto entonces...donde dejamos los numerosos aportes de tantos genios de la magia...a ver...esta bien mejorar y darle el toque personal y buscarle una vuelta mas a cada juego pero de ahi a decir alegremente por cualquier aficionado a la magia "demos de baja algunos trucos" me parece una falta de respeto...que cambie el que quiera y el que pueda y que de un paso mas alla quien pueda y lo desee...hacer ese tipo de comentarios me parece en principio un gesto arrogante y una falta de respeto a este arte que tanto quiero y defiendo...estoy a muerte con quien pide dar de baja a los magos en vez de a los juegos....eso si, sin ofender a nadie.

----------


## Gandalf

> ...


Pues tú... ¡¡¡También te equivocas!!!
 :Lol:

----------


## Franciss

Hola, en mi humilde opinion, no veo nigun problema en los clasicos, ya que al ser muy conocidos el espectador sabe lo que va a pasar y , muy importante, quiere creer que va a pasar.

Un ejemplo, en el jueo de la mujer partida en tres, todos saben que va a pasar:
la chica se mete en la caja,
se corta en 3 la caja, 
se pueden separar y/o mezclar las cajas y al final nuestra ayudante aparace intacta. 

Sabiendo que eso es lo que tiene el espectador en mente y que es lo que espera, Es mucho mas facil conseguir el asombro por su parte, llendo justamente por el lado contrario.

Si meto a la ayudante en la caja y al abrir (despues de cortar) salen las piernas por un lado; el torso por otro y el busto por otro, como si realmente la hubiese cortado, introduzco sus partes em la caja y podría suceder por ejemplo que, al abrir la caja, esta está vacía y la ayudante entra por un lateral del escenario.

(pequeño analisis del espectador: ve a alguien meterse en una caja y empieza a sospechar si es o no es el juego X, cuando ve que cortan la caja, lo sabe y cree y quiere creer que lo siguiente que va a ocurrir esque la persona saldra bien, (1º golpe, la ayudante sale cortada realmente,) despues de introdcuir sus partes, el espectador creera que ahora si saldra su ayudante de una sola pieza, y si no lo creen lo sospecharan xD, y 2º golpe: desparece!! y aparece de una pieza lejos de la caja!!) 

Lo que quiero decir es que hay que aprovechar ese conocimiento de los profanos, hacer que imaginen que lo que van a ver ya esta visto, para producirles un efecto distinto al que pensaron ellos. No hay tanta diferencia en hacer desaparecer un pañuelo en elpuño y hacerles creer que esta en el puño cuando en realidad ya sta cargado y tienes bastante libertad de movimiento para guiar al publico,asique estoy en que hay que hacer que los malos magos dejen de estropear juegos bonitos, y le den un poco al tarro xD.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Releyendo las charlas entre Ascanio y Tamariz he vuelto a ver la recomendación que hacían de intentar encontrarles más magia a todos esos juegos que hemos leido y que hemos pasado por alto por parecernos malos. Hay miles de juegos que dejamos como de lado por que no les vimos la magia, y sin embargo tienen la misma que los que siempre hacemos. A muchos solo les falta probarlos.


Ya que mencionas a Tamariz, del cual que quede claro que soy un grandísimo admirador, es curioso como (casi) siempre que sale en TV hace los mismos juegos: el cochecito, ambiciosa, el juego de las 4 cartas azules, ilusión óptica... Este detalle me choca por una razón; uno de los "mandamientos" de la magia es el de no repetir el mismo juego delante del mismo público, pero Juan ha reptido en tantas ocasiones sus juegos que es difícil que quede alguien en este país que no haya visto varias veces alguno de ellos. Y lo que es peor, y que a mi me pasó, que alguien, a fuerza de ver repetido el mismo juego, se acabe enterando del secreto del mismo, o de parte de él. Yo mismo descubrí el DL de la ambiciosa antes siquiera de conocer dicho pase, y lo descubrí viendo a Tamariz. Vuelvo a repetir que no escribo este mensaje con afán de atacar a una de las vacas sagradas de la Magia. Soy aficionado gracias, en parte, a Juan Tamariz.
La verdad es que cuando ves a algún mago haciendo algo que no has visto antes cientos de veces, es como un soplo de aire fresco.

Saludos.

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

> Lo que quiero decir es que hay que aprovechar ese conocimiento de los profanos, hacer que imaginen que lo que van a ver ya esta visto, para producirles un efecto distinto al que pensaron ellos..



Mira, justo cuando me estaba leyendo del tirón todo este hilo, andaba ya pensando en escribir precisamente esto...  Pero, Franciss, te me adelantaste!   :Wink:  

Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con esto, hay que aprovechar esa relajación que se crea en los espectadores al pensar que saben lo que va a pasar para sorprenderles con algo distinto. 

Ya hay algunos efectos que se basan en esto, en hacer primero una presentación o demostración del juego de una forma y luego hacerlo de manera inesperada (y se me ocurren unos cuantos...). Si eso ya produce un efecto sorprendente... imaginaos si esa presentación se la hubieran estado currando decenas de grandes magos antes que vosotros, y entonces llegais vosotros y ... ¡ZAS!   :Wink:  

En fin, aprovecho también para volver a saludaros de nuevo a todos, que me he pasado unos cuantos meses sin sacar la cabeza por aquí...   :Oops:  
Paternidad Obliga...

----------


## Petrus

Mi pensamiento tiene que ver con lo que dijo Ignoto unos post más atrás. 

Si se hubieran dejado de hacer la mujer cortada, los cubiletes, la metamorfosis, etc. no tendríamos ahora versiones increíbles de esos juegos como las que hacen los Pendragon, Copperfield, Kevin James, etc., etc., etc.

*Lo que sí podríamos dejar de hacer por un tiempo son esas rutinas (y otras) mediocremente.*   :Smile1:  Que creo yo es lo que le quita intesidad a la magia y provoca las reacciones en el público que comenta el autor del tema.

----------


## Goreneko

Pues yo creo que a los espectadores les aburre ver siempre lo mismo.
Yo personalmente estoy harto de ir a atuaciones de magos para ver como cambian el valor de un billete, como le queman la ropa a una espectadora con un cigarro para luego recomponerlo y como atan a un mago para meterlo en una cabina con un espectador y colocarse su chaqueta. En lo que va de verano, ya he visto 3 veces todo esto...

Y se nota que el aplauso es resignado en la mayoría de las ocasiones en que ves estos efectos, porque ya no sorprende a nadie.

----------


## Petrus

Goreneko, lo que pasa aquí es muy simple: 
*
Tu eres mago* (o aficionado).

Es muy, pero muy, muy diferente pensar y presentar magia para magos, que para espectadores llanos.

Y a tí como mago se te hace muy difícil ponerte en los ojos del público "objetivamente", un público que por ejemplo no ve tres espectáculos de magia en un verano  :Wink1: 

Aparte todos los días se suman generaciones al público. Generaciones que nunca han visto una mujer cortada en dos o una rutina de aros chinos.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Goreneko, lo que pasa aquí es muy simple: 
> *
> Tu eres mago* (o aficionado).
> 
> Es muy, pero muy, muy diferente pensar y presentar magia para magos, que para espectadores llanos.
> 
> Y a tí como mago se te hace muy difícil ponerte en los ojos del público "objetivamente", un público que por ejemplo no ve tres espectáculos de magia en un verano 
> 
> Aparte todos los días se suman generaciones al público. Generaciones que nunca han visto una mujer cortada en dos o una rutina de aros chinos.


Hombre, entendamos que esos juegos funcionan en público, totalmente cierto.Por ejemplo, hace un tiempo fuí a ver el espectaculo del club de la magia, eran magos distintos, y hacian practicamente los mismos juegos.

A mi manera de ver pecan de poco innovadores, y con todo mi respeto hacia esos magos, están actuando en un teatro no en una comunión(con todo mi respeto hacia los comunionistas, pero a mi manera de ver es un salto quantitativo y de prestigio[y por lo visto no de calidad] respecto a los comunionistas).

Luego ves a Luís Pardo, que hace nada actuaba en el mismo teatro y hasta hace nada estaba en el Capitol, y muchos de sus juegos son versiones propias. No se, a mi manera de ver es un poco vergonzoso que en el mismo "espectaculo" casi todos los magos presenten casi los mismos juegos( y casi te diria que es más culpa de los productores que de los magos en si).

Un saludo,

----------


## Goreneko

Petrus, créeme, hay muchísima gente a la que le encanta ir a ver magia, y a la minima que pueden van, y si van 2, 3 o 4 veces en un mes es poco.

Y esque además se nota, se nota que el público está hastiado, que está cansado, que apenas hay tensión, que la gente comenta al oído, que se ponen a mirar al técnico de sonido, que se ponen a mirar el mobil, que salen al escenario sin 'oponer resistencia' porque ya saben lo que les espera...

----------


## Petrus

Creo que estamos de acuerdo pero sin entendernos. 

Yo no digo que haya que seguir haciendo las mismas rutinas *de la misma aburrida manera*, sino que está muy bueno trabajar sobre conceptos que tienen mucho impacto (porque por eso es que se repiten, porque tienen mucho impacto) y mejorarlo. 

Y que si no hubiese mago que sigan ese camino no tendríamos joyas como esta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTs0GDfnE-Y , donde yo no veo a la gente precisamente aburrida o esta otra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9ie6Tfa_zI , sobre una rutina que tiene 2000 años :D

----------


## iscariote

> A mí los aros chinos no me gustan, sobre todo porque está muy clara la "trampa". Pero cuando vino Jorge Blass e hizo su rutina de aros chinos me encantó, era buena, acorde con la música, daba a examinar 2 aros (¿o eran 3?) y lo hizo de una forma que quedó muy bien. 
> 
> Yo creo que estos efectos hay que hacerlos pero no de la misma forma, o sea... A ver cómo me explico. Hacer un "clásico" pero a tu modo.


Pues yo vi los aros chinos como profano. Y piensas eso, que el aro tiene un mecanismo secreto que lo abre, pero cómo es posible si está duro bla bla bla. Pero de ahí a conocer el secreto...

----------

